# I hope this doesnt sound dumb



## 2qwic2c (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey guys 

  I want to start smoking some better weed and so before I embark on this adventure I wanted to ask the experts on the subject. How do I know I am getting what I want (If i ask for White Widow or if I ask for AK-47) How do I know its the real deal or is it all luck of the draw and dependant on the honesty of the dealer?

Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## A.K. (Jul 8, 2006)

it all depends on what your dealler has. alot of the time they dont know what strain they have just find a dealler that sells good weed and stick with him/her or grow your own


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 9, 2006)

why don't you try this....don't ask for a kind...ask him what kinds he has...see what he says

i have seen people ask for something and the dealer will just say its that...when its not...then the next person asks for something different...and the name changes     you see what i'm saying

give them a chance to actually see if they know what they have or just make it up...if you find they don't know...maybe time to grow your own


----------



## rockydog (Jul 9, 2006)

From my experiences, it is quite difficult to tell a lot of strains apart unless you have worked with them. Like LdyLunatic said, I would ask what your dealer has, try and meet a grower, or grow your own. I wish you the best of luck in your quest to find Primo Herbs


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 9, 2006)

Unscrupulos dealers (the majority of them) will tell you they have whatever is popular at the time, because they want to sell it.
But unless the dealer grew it himself (and sometimes not even then) he only knows what someone told him it is.
I've seen dealers claim that they have "sess", or sinse (short for sinsemilla, Spanish for without seeds) but was full of seeds.
Other dealers say they have a strain called "dro", but dro is short for hydro which is a style of growing, NOT a strain (hydroponically grown weed can be as crappy as schwag).
Unless you're buying a small amount a honest dealer will let you Try Before You Buy.  If you find a dealer like this, stick with him.

But the best way to get top-grade weed is to do what others have suggested--grow your own.
You know what you're getting and it's WAY cheaper.


----------

